# Training on tbol



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, just started a 6 weeks course of tbol and was wondering if its worth totally revamping my training programme or stick to what I usually do which is 4-5 excercises per muscle in the 8-10rep range should I drop the reps to a max of 5 ? For the 6 weeks, looking to build lean mass, anyone changed their training while on cycle and seen good results?

Cheers


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Stick your full trainning routine up mate, will allow experienced guys here to help you more


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Basically consists of all muscle groups like I say 5 sets on each muscle group, I aim for a max of 8-10reps, train 2 body parts a night, and do my compound moves also to suit alongside these, my pal who's more experienced than me says to just stick to heavy heavy compounds through the cycle only,


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I would train exactly the same as you always do.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BRO, DO YOU EVEN STEROID???? :lol:

stick to what you're doing; that way you'll judge your progress (if any). 6 weeks is barely 1/2 a cycle. The body just doesnt build muscle that fast my friend.

this is what the science says:

-600mg week testosterone enanthate (injected); men healthy 18-35yo, eating 36cal/kg (1.2g protein/kg); 20 week cycle; NO WEIGHT training.

-RESULTS? on average, 8kg lean mass gain, 2kg fat loss.....

the study:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

thats considered medically and scientifically SAFE & EFFECTIVE.

So, on your 6 weeks oral cycle..... AND training 5days/week- if you don't put on 8kg of muscle- ask yourself- why did you bother training? and where you eating enough? and why was your cycle so short? :lol:

They even raise the point in the discussion, that perhaps results would be better if the cycle was longer... NO $**** sherlock! this is why a REAL cycle (and training and diet) looks like this:

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/

of course you may want to use orals only as you're not man enough (well my wife gets pinned weekly in her glute...) to use pins... well oral cycles need to be longer.

Here's a medical study that shows 150mg/day oxys to be SAFE & EFFECTIVE for HIV patients to put on lean mass; cycle length? 30 weeks!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8785183

anyhow, point being I don't even know your dose? probably not enough (if its under 100mg day, its not enough- my wife does 60mg/day winstrol...); your cycle is 2 short- 12 weeks minimum... but longer is better...

I'd check your diet- are you getting 36cal/kg? and 1.2kg of protein/Kg? put you diet details in here to find out:

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^^^^^^^this!!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh f your gonna do Tbol & want to build muscle i would say 12 weeks at 100mg ED any less then that then a oral cycle just is not worth it imo.


----------

